# Help! Connor Ate Entire Nylabone Edible



## lizlovesmasen (Jan 6, 2009)

Masen swallows things like that nearly whole all the time, so we had to graduate him to the pork femurs! Masen never had any noticeable problems from eating the whole thing in one gulp...I think the biggest worry would probably be choking, but that didn't happen it sounds like!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly has gobbled those before. No problems with him but I never bought them again.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

He will probably be fine. On the other hand, those things cost a fortune for 40 minutes of entertainment! Someone else posted the same problem last week about their pup going through the entire bone that fast :*(


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks, lizlovesmason and oaklys dad. That helps to calm me down. I just took him for a walk and he pooped, ran and played - all normal. But, you're right oaklys dad, that was his last one. Makes me too nervous :doh:


----------



## lizlovesmasen (Jan 6, 2009)

When we gave Masen his first pork femur (they sell them at petsmart individually wrapped or in a bag) he chewed on it for a solid six hours without so much as getting up, and it took him about 3 days to finish it. It's been our greatest find ever!


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

I just bought the exact same bone for our puppy Knox (14 weeks). We were letting him chew an inch or two a day (always while we hold it) but we had to back off because after three days in a row he got the runs. Connor should be fine though he might get the runs, too. Knox is crazy for these edibles... if left to himself he'd finish it off and be looking for more!


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

lizlovesmasen said:


> When we gave Masen his first pork femur (they sell them at petsmart individually wrapped or in a bag) he chewed on it for a solid six hours without so much as getting up, and it took him about 3 days to finish it. It's been our greatest find ever!


HAH! I gotta remember that


----------

